

Deverstating: 6.3M EarthQuake Struck NZ and 53 in the last 24 hours - expertio
http://www.christchurchquakemap.co.nz/

======
moses1400
that is pretty amazing :(

~~~
expertio
and very sad ...

Cathedral in Christchurch destroyed

Before: [http://cmdt.co/w/christchurch-
earthquake-2011/stickies/d12d5...](http://cmdt.co/w/christchurch-
earthquake-2011/stickies/d12d5f5c3e8711e0ac85/what-the-cathedral-used-to-look-
like)

After: [http://cmdt.co/w/christchurch-
earthquake-2011/stickies/e322a...](http://cmdt.co/w/christchurch-
earthquake-2011/stickies/e322a1873e8711e0838d/cathedral-in-christchurch-
destroyed)

------
expertio
<http://cmdt.co/w/christchurch-earthquake-2011>

